# How critical is protein usage timing(post workout or during workout)?



## SVB99 (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey guys, I was wondering of the actual significance of post workout protein usage as compared to during workout protein usage and wanted to know that if I chose to wait 30 mins after my workout to use a supplement(it takes me 30 mins to get home from my gym), would I be losing any key anabloic growth time? I was considering using something DURING the workout to better aid in growth. Well, let me know if my thinking is not up to date or whatever b/c I've been told that the first 30 mins after a workout are the most crucial.
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

Actually there are studies to suggest that you have 1 hour to double the rate of glycogen replacement post W/O.  Protein added aids in repair of damaged tissue from the W/O........but the crital growth time for the STRESS/ADAPTATION process is 24-36 hours later....so NUTRITION can not be ignored at anytime.....it would be like wasting a W/O.

There are also studies with both carb and protein replacement during a W/O.......mostly for endurance sports....and some are very lame in design.

Try http://www.sportsci.org


DP


----------



## Robboe (Dec 17, 2002)

If you really want to get into slightly (unnecessarily) complicated ideas, you could have a small bit of whey and carbs (dextrose) about 30 minutes before training and then sip the same mixture during, then use some casein and more complex carbs straight after to an hour after training.

OR

Drink casein and carbs 20-30 minutes before working out and scrapping the post workout meal altogether and just resuming normal eating when it is next scheduled.

OR

Just chug protein and carbs in the changing room straight after the gym and don't worry too much about it.


On a side note, i say unnecessarily above because those things tend to get in the way for me (and other people) and they're not an absolute requirement. So i just go along with the not ignoring nutrition at any time. Or at least i try.


----------

